# Alter Bridge



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Going through Spotify and I found a band called Alter Bridge and I think they are really good:thumb:


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

+1

You might also like Daughtry ... also came across a Glasgow based band called "Logan" and I think they're quite good as well.

e.g. 
Logan - Hallowed Ground





Logan - When I get down


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We had a guy at work called Neil and he lurved them.Ive never heard of them before he started on about them.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw Alter Bridge on some Download Festival coverage from 2005 I think that was the first time I saw them, haven't listened to them much since but liked their style, the singers voice is really good and I saw him play at Glastonbury last year as he is the singer for Slash's band. Way better that Axel in my opinion! 

You have now made me realise I should listen to them on Spotify! haha.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've never listened to the band themselves although will give those videos a listen when I'm home from work. 

Have to say though, the singer was very impressive when he played with Slash at Download last year.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Alter Bridge are Creed with a different singer. It's one step better than Nickleback, but I've yet to be convinced.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

listen to watch over you :thumb:


----------

